# 1965 GTO fenders and roof interchange



## giuanai (Dec 30, 2017)

I have just begun restoring my 65 GTO. I need fenders and a roof. Does anyone know if the fenders and roof from a 1965 four door lemans will fit on a 2 door lemans/GTO?
Also if not, in regards to the roof, would the roof from a 65 skylark, cutlass or olds f-85 work?


----------

